# Expressing Anal Glands



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I know that there's a thread on 'how to': http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/2307-how-express-anal-glands-diy.html

But, what is your opinion on this? 
I've never done it, have been told to never do it but I want to...I think I smell the anal gland secretion from Buffy's buttocks. I recognize that smell from my late GSD who ended up having an infection so...would like to prevent it.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Eww. Time indeed, if you can smell it.

My groomer does it for me. That's why I pay her the big bucks. ;-/


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I only do it if they really, really need it. I give my guys some canned pumpkin or green beans(FIBER) if they need some assistance doing it themselves. Kodi started leaking a few months back because he'd had soft stool for a few days. At that point touching his butt expressed them, into a paper towel!! I only resort to the manual way if absolutely necessary!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I do all my dogs glands, but i was a groomer through college. Once you learn it is no problem. Get a groomer to show you how. No big deal.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My vet showed me - but I give them a few bulky meals and hope that these will do the trick. My mother groomed poodles back in the 1960s, and always did it while bathing them.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Ewww...it just came out by touching it?
Okay, WHEN is it time? When it's oozing out like Kodi's or when I start smelling it like Buffy's?

How often do you express?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have never done my own dogs, and I only EVER will if they have a problem with them.

When I get a puppy client that's going to stay with me for life, I won't do their anal glands unless the owner asks me to. I believe that once you start doing them you need to continue doing them, I'd rather the dog learn to do them on their own when necessary. Though, as a groomer, I only do them if asked. No need to fix what's not broken.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I should say he just pooped when I noticed it was oozing. So he self expressed... but it was still coming. There was more in there than he could handle and I just finished clearning it out for him!!

Personally if I started to smell it, see him licking, or butt scooting I'd give him some pumpkin to bulk up his stool to help him do it himself. I always have a small can on hand, and both my guys love it!! I'd much rather they do it themselves(and help clean up a bit). I am with flyffyspoos if you start doing it when they don't need it, they get used to it and will need to have it done.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes I've been pumping in the pumpkin the last few days and commercial raw (w/ground bones)...praying I don't have to 'do it'. 

Seriously huh? Once you start, the body will become dependent. Wouldn't have thought that, good to know.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is going to sound stupid..but what exactly is the purpose of expressing anal glands? More specifically, what IS expressing anal glands??!!


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Anal Sac Disease

More than you might have wanted to know.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> This is going to sound stupid..but what exactly is the purpose of expressing anal glands? More specifically, what IS expressing anal glands??!!


If your groomer is taking care of it, you may prefer to remain in blissful ignorance!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I always was under the impression little dogs were more prone to anal gland problems than big dogs. Is this ture, or am I misinformed?


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Might have something to do with how little dogs are fed? Dogs with soft stools are prone to problems. Dogs with hard stools are usually ok. Sometimes people feed little dogs things they shouldn't (i.e., too many treats), and that might contribute to the problem.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, little dogs are more prone to problems, but I'd still not do them unless they started showing those problems.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Those of you who give pumpkin, how much do you give? What would be appropriate for a 10lb dog? A 15 lb. dog?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi (14lbs) gets a heaping spoonful on top of his 1/3cup of kibble. I know not very accurate. If I give him pumpkin I also add water to his food. Fiber needs water!! He loves it.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am the queen of anal glands. I can and DO express every dog except the most obese ones. If a dog walks in and has clumpy tangled fur on tail or thighs, it has been licking and chewing back there. If the owner tells me they never see fleas, its an anal gland issue. I did a 6 month old standard poodle today that squirted a large amount out at least 24 inches into the shower wall.

Why would I take time to do a nice groom and in less than a weeks time, the dog is chewing at the tail pom pom and ruining itself? It needs to be done once a month for comfort and cleanlines. I do tons of clients who come in for a nail trim & anal expression... $8 for each and I do it on the table. I use paper towel, waterless spray shampoo and Plush Puppy's Odor Muncher to finish it off. Clean, fresh and no pressure build up or leakage. Vets charge up to $30 for glands PLUS the office visit.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

My Shepherds never had a problem. I noticed my dachshund was having a problem when we started letting her snack on "people food." She smelled and would lick. I had the vet and groomer do it every so often. But, I noticed when I cut out the people food, and kept her on a regular diet of kibble, she had no more problems. I guess keeping her on a consistent diet kept the stool consistent, and it really helped.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh, yeah I'll do it if requested, or if the dog obviously needs it but I do NOT do every dog that comes in! Soooooo many dogs I have known that once you START doing it regularly, they start NEEDING it regularly!! What a PITA (lol!) to *have* to have your dogs anal glands done all the time!!? 

Nope. If it's not broke, don't fix it. If it needs some help, that is fine, no problem, but just for the sake of squeezing to see what I can find? No way. Sure I can always get something out (actually ya can generally get plenty out of lots of dogs! ewww!), but the whole idea of glands is that they have some in there for when it's 'needed', they're not supposed to be empty all the time so I don't go around trying to empty them continually or the body keeps trying to re-fill 'em, and hence the problems start! 

Note that if they're squirting quite easily there's not a problem, though I will generally do a tiny squeeze to take the tip off those ones in the bath (mainly cos I don't want a face full while I'm grooming them later!) it's only when they're impacted and NOT emptying themselves that there's a real problem...


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> ...I don't want a face full while I'm grooming them later...


EWWWW!!! Thanks for the mental image FD!!! :wacko: 

My vet got a facefull once and her first reaction was: "Oh. It didn't taste as bad as I thought it would."

uke:


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

My girlfriend has had two Samoyeds, and both have had anal sac issues, and need to be expressed. I have never had to do it with any of my dogs.
Never had a dog licking its butt or scooting across the lawn, altho I have seen dogs doing the scoot.
I am with FD on this, if it ain't broke it don't need fixing....especially since she says the ones that do get expressed need it more often...no thanks


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG Salukie you crack me up every time! What a story! 

I've decided to NOT squeeze away, as I don't smell anything anymore! Maybe all this bum talk and pumpkin pumping sent the glands vibes...empty yourself or else! Or maybe what I was smelling was *post*-emptying smell...so I assume that I've been successful.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

In my experience, (not that I have a lot of experience, so take it with a grain of salt) if the anal juices are still in the dog, there's no smell. The glands only give off that fishy fragrance once they've been emptied. hwell:

On the other hand, if you had an infected gland, that would smell regardless of it being full or not.

But, I'm sure, if it was infected, you'd know. It's not a pretty sight.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add to this thread by saying, BE CAREFUL when expressing glands if you're not sure how to do it. You can injure a dog and cause more problems than you'd solve. Dogs that HAVE problems like impactions or abcesses, are very difficult to express and the squeezing and mashing can actually rupture the gland(s). Just make sure that you have someone show you how to do it and explain how much pressure to use, etc. 

As for pumpkin, it's great for firming up the stool, as is, raw (with bones). Now, I've come up with a great way to keep pumpkin without keeping it in the can (or other container) in the fridge. Spoon it out into an ice cube tray (they hold about a tablespoon) filling each "cube". Freeze. Once frozen, pop out of the tray and put into a zip lock and then right back into the freezer. You can take one out for each meal and my dogs seem to love the pumpkin pops when it's hot out.


----------

